# Burial cost



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Not nice subject but do anyone know how much a normal burial will cost? 
My friend in olonhapo passed away last night and the family is asking me to help but the price they told me dont seem possible for a normal family here to afford. Please doe anyone know more or less all will be for a family on a budget?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend.
I live in Antipolo never looked into burial but have cremation here it runs about 35k. Now at one time I was searching for a Halloween decoration (coffin) I was told in the provinces they sometimes use a cardboard box. Not sure if its true but seems possible.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your friends passing.. I have not had to bury anyone here as yet but have attended many funerals. Just guessing from what I have picked up; a low cost funeral including embalming and burial at a public cemetery might be between P30,00 to P40,000.

Is this person a local or a foreign national? If a US citizen, did he or she serve in the US military? If yes, there may be assistance of some type.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for the quick reply. 
No he is a 21 year old Filipino. They told me the costs will be around 100k then a space in the cemetery also about 60 so i guess they looking at high end. I am on a ship so i can not go find out myself.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Sory for my spelling and grammar, it is 2am here and the bad news,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi. Thanks for the quick reply.
> No he is a 21 year old filipino. They told me the costs will be around 100k then a space in the sematery also about 60 so i guess they looking at high end. I am on a ship so i can not go find out myself.


Yea that would truly be high end. Could be that they (whoever they are) are looking for some extra for themselves and that would be very common here.

Best advice, offer what you are able to comfortably and do not send more. Considering that you are at sea, there is the possibility too that your friend is still alive and someone is trying to scam you---it happens. Good luck with whatever you decide to do about it. Just use caution with sending $$$.


Jet lag


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi JetLag, yes the alarm bells went off all over and I considered all that also. I set my limit and will be back home in Olongapo on Wednesday morning to confirm all.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi. Thanks for the quick reply.
> No he is a 21 year old Filipino. They told me the costs will be around 100k then a space in the cemetery also about 60 so i guess they looking at high end. I am on a ship so i can not go find out myself.


I'm sorry for your loss.

If he is going to be buried at the Olongapo Memorial Park then the price quoted is fair enough.

Coffins can run up to the hundred thousands depending on material. 
Even the price of the lot is fair if it's in either one of the two adjacent private cemeteries in Olongapo.

Im sure you could haggle the price down just talk to the owners representative directly. 

But for the public cemetery in Kalaklan I'm guessing Jetlag is on target regarding pricing.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks galactic. I will tell them to go there.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

He was a friend not family, you should not be expected to make anymore than a donation. It sounds like they are trying to take advantage of your situation. Just offer 1000p, that should be plenty.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

And also if he is an active SSS or GSIS member then he has funeral and burial benefits as well. SSS is 20- 40K dependent on contributions and length of membership.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks. Unfortunately only his mother and sistr have sss.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Unfortunately two burials in my wife's family this year. The cost for the casket was about 25k and it looked pretty decent to me, not that I know much about them. During conversation it came up that a plot in a private cemetery could be bought for about 60k.

I have to mention that we are in the provinces so I am guessing the price of everything along that line might be cheaper than in a metropolitan area.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

According to my wife a coffin shouldn'd be more than about 35k plus about 15k for service, digger the grace etc. There would be the cost of the lot which will depend on size and location. Public lot very little to free, private lots some years ago we paid About 16k for a two people plot then moved to a family lot for about 75k near Olongapo. There would then be the cost of embalming, hearse, food etc. In the old days they would hold card games around the coffin to raise money and the burial would be after about 10 days or when they raised enough money.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> In the old days they would hold card games around the coffin to raise money and the burial would be after about 10 days or when they raised enough money.


Those old days are still alive and well in many areas including where we live. Card games, snacks etc while the body is in the casket in the house.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Bit of an update to what I said above. The casket was the basic model but that included the services of the funeral home, embalming, hearse and the set up in the house for the allotted time, that was for 22k. Not sure why a person would need a 50-100k coffin unless you wanted it and could afford it. Cardboard box would work for me!!

The cost for the 1 hour service here was 2k. I don't know the cost for the workers at the cemetery. A plot in the private cemetery goes for 6k per sq. m. here. Public is just minimal fees at the municipal hall if there is any space available.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A friend lost a family member I sent $500 CDN about 20K p and was told that that was more than enough for a funeral and everything in the provinces.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.
> I live in Antipolo never looked into burial but have cremation here it runs about 35k. Now at one time I was searching for a Halloween decoration (coffin) I was told in the provinces they sometimes use a cardboard box. Not sure if its true but seems possible.


My own thinking is, natives call plywood boxes as card board, but exactly card board per se


----------

